# Uber driver tests positive to METH in random roadside drug test in the middle of fare



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...stranded-Uber-driver-tests-positive-METH.html

*Bewildered passenger left stranded after Uber driver tests positive to METH in random roadside drug test in the middle of fare*

By Nkayla Afshariyan For Daily Mail Australia08:41 EDT 01 Oct 2017, updated 08:41 EDT 01 Oct 2017










Western Australian police tweeted the image of the man's test, showing a positive result for meth and a negative reading for cannabis.

*Uber passenger was stranded in Perth after their driver tested positive to drugs*
*The driver was caught driving under the influence of methamphetamine*
*Police caught the man on Sunday afternoon on Shepparton Road*
*Uber Australia said they are investigating the incident *
An Uber passenger was left stranded in Perth on Sunday after their driver tested positive to driving while on methamphetamine.

The man was caught by a random drug and alcohol police operation on Shepparton Road.

Police were out in force across the nation over the long weekend as the country came together to watch both the AFL and NRL grand finals.

Uber Australia said it was investigating the incident and reiterated their zero tolerance for drivers working under the influence of drugs or alcohol.

'We make it clear in our community guidelines that anyone who drives on the app having used drugs or alcohol will have their access to the app permanently removed,' Uber Australia spokesman Mike Scott said.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Yet, they literally hire anybody with a pulse


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Anybody.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Seriously what kind of country allows for random drug tests on the street ? Crazy. Even the US is gonna get in on this business. Coming on the heels of years of stealing money from innocent citizens through the civil asset forfeiture robbing bonanza, I bet the US is gonna want a piece of this unconstitutional pie.

Not that I'm for people driving under the influence but how crazy is it to just tell people they gotta take a test for drugs while out driving. I guess perhaps they gotta have some sort of probable cause to give a test, maybe just looking high, but still.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

There's no Bill of Rights in Australia. Probable cause doesn't exist there. You know the DUI checkpoints in the US? In Australia they can make anyone that drives through one submit to a breath test for alcohol or saliva swab for drugs.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Yet, they literally hire anybody with a pulse


I never met with or interviewed with anyone at uber before signing a contract...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Next thing you know...

They will institute poo tests...

"Pull over sir...and drop a duece"...

OMG... I see you eat lots of bananas...8>)

Butt...officer...I AM a monkey...

I don't care.. he says...

up against the wall you damn simian!

What is this world coming to...

Rakos


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Yet, they literally hire anybody with a pulse


I didn't realize that having a pulse was a requirement.

Will that apply to self driving cars also?


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

I hope the driver at least met his Quest promotion before he was arrested. Wasn't that the reason for the meth use to begin with? Keep chasing those shiny objects!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Meth is a very productive drug.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Rakos said:


> up against the wall you damn simian!


Up against the wall, primate mother!


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Well isn't Adderall one chemical away from Meth?


Side note Meth in SMALL dosages is controllable.... not that I've done meth but I've met meth heads who do it in small dosages and lead productive days.... end of the day they're still meth heads to me though.


----------

